# IPL vs PSL vs BBL – Which is better T20 Cricket League?



## INDIAPOSITIVE

The world’s most popular T20 cricket league, IPL introduced in 2008 by the BCCI which became instant success and fans help this cash-rich league to become most watched cricket event. Indian Premier League has all elements that require for entertainment like big cricketers, glamour and millions of dollars. After the success of IPL, few other cricket boards also started their own version of T20 franchise leagues like Big Bash League (BBL) and Pakistan Super League (PSL). Today we will compare, IPL vs PSL vs BBL to find which is better T20 cricket league.

As you know IPL is run by BCCI like that, BBL and PSL is run by Cricket Australia and Pakistan cricket board respectively. All these three leagues are common in terms of format but still have some differences. IPL has entered in its tenth edition while BBL is just six seasons old and PSL is started last year, still, these two leagues are giving tough competition to IPL.





Indian Premier League has set the standards for the leagues including lucrative tv rights deal, most popular T20 league, most watched league and also one of the highest attended league in the world. While Big Bash League (BBL) is the second after IPL but it has changed the cricket viewing experience of fans. So, we decided to compare the IPL, PSL and BBL to see which league is the best cricket league in the world.

*Popularity: (IPL)*
Indian premier League is a clear winner here because it is the most watched T20 cricket league. World’s richest cricket board knows how to market compared to other boards. IPL has better structured, highest average attended and huge media coverage. IPL is broadcasted by around 25+ sports network in most of the countries around the world while PSL is broadcast in 8 cricket countries.

BBL is the 2nd most popular tournament and hence, it is broadcast in 10 countries. The popularity of Big Bash is increasing every season while there was fall in tv ratings of IPL last season.

*Average Attendance (IPL)*




The IPL is the most-attended cricket league and ranks sixth among all sports leagues in the world. The Melbourne derby between the Stars and Renegades in the BBL 2015 witness 80,883 fans in the stadium. Big Bash now becomes the 9 most attended sports league in the world while PSL average attendance per match is low as it is held in the UAE.

*Money: (IPL)*




PSL first season total prize money was 1 Million USD which is too low compared to what IPL offers a total prize money of US$5.9 million. 5.9 Million USD. BBL offer a total of $890,000 as prize money. Comparing all 3 leagues total prize money, Indian premier League is way ahead of other leagues.

*Commentators: (BBL)*




IPL features a long list of commentators from serious to funny like Manjrekar, Shastri, Siddhu and Danny Morrison but BBL commentators are way more entertaining. BBL features Ricky Ponting, Mark Waugh, Adam Gilchrist, Damien Fleming along with guest commentators like legendary West Indian Sir Vivian Richards, Mr.CricketHussey, Kevin Pietersen, Brandon McCalam and more.

*Quality Players: (IPL)*




When quality players are concerned Indian Premier League wins this round as almost all big and legendary players have played in the IPL including Sachin Tendulkar, Pointing, Adam Gilchrist, Muttiah Muralitharan, Shane Warne, Anil Kumble, Graeme Smith, Glenn McGrath and more.

*Quality of Cricket: (BBL)*




All other factors become secondary when it comes to quality of cricket. Definitely, IPL features more runs, wickets, boundaries and sixes per match which enjoyed more by the crowds but most of the big sixes and huge totals are due to flat Indian pitches and smaller grounds compared to those in Australia.

The IPL bowlers give extras at an average of 10 runs /match while Big Bash bowlers give extras at an average of 5.28 runs/match. PSL has completed its first season but they provide extras at an average of 15 runs /match. From this figure, it is clear that Big Bash bowlers are much more disciplined as compared to IPL & PSL which means BBL show higher standards of bowling. Overall, BBL provides good quality cricket and lesser entertainment.


http://www.sportsind.com/cricket/ipl-vs-psl-vs-bbl/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

BBL and IPL are there for many many years only Idiots will compare these leagues

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

IPL Organizers be like - " We set the Trends . . and others follow it "

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ito

India's 1.3 billion cricket crazy people means IPL will top the list in revenues, player salaries, audience attendance, board casting money etc etc.... by huge margins. 

The biggest disadvantages of BBL and PSL is that they don't feature Indian players who are the main draw in India. So there is no question that BBL and PSL will ever topple IPL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Who cares. I like PSL. I don't give a f*ck to what happens in IPL between Delhi and Mumbai. For me what matters is that what happened in match between Lahore and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## I S I

ito said:


> No you are not nor you can ever be. I am not dumb.


yes because you're retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Laozi

What really is noteworthy that this year PSL will be held in PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

All these Leagues are GOOD for the Players and Spectators 

The more the merrier


----------



## Slav Defence

ito said:


> India's 1.3 billion cricket crazy people means IPL will top the list in revenues, player salaries, audience attendance, board casting money etc etc.... by huge margins.
> 
> The biggest disadvantages of BBL and PSL is that they don't feature Indian players who are the main draw in India. So there is no question that BBL and PSL will ever topple IPL.



Well, I highly apologize.I am not denying your kind intenstions but as long as politics will influence Indian sports and multimedia industry, things won't flourish b/w Indians and Pakistanis nor they will be ever able to work with synergy.
Here is an old article written in 2012 by Raja Yousuf, where he summed up history of IPL with Pakistan.Except Azhar Mehmood in 5th IPL event, none was selected but humiliated due to influence of Indian politicians, hence making bad impact.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*First IPL:*

Pakistani players knocked the tournament and Sohail Tanvir was the leading wicket taker. But when Shoaib Akhtar complained fabout not receiving the contracted amount, he became the bad boy.

*Second IPL:*

India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Mumbai attacks, *and the Pakistani cricket players paid the price when they were banned from the league*. *When Shahrukh Khan opposed the ban, he was threatened by Shiv Sena during the screening of his film* “My name Is Khan”.

*Third IPL:*

The Pakistani players were invited to take part in the bidding process where they were* badly snubbed. Out of the 11 Pakistani players, which included Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir and Umar Gul, none were selected.*What can be *more insulting* than inviting these players and then refusing all of them, even when they were badly needed?

*Fourth IPL:*

Nothing changed for Pakistan, and no Pakistani cricketers were included in the IPL. What amazes me is that despite this development, Wasim Akram agreed to coach the Kolkata Night Riders. Doesn’t representing Pakistan mean that if one unit is rejected, the others should boycott the league as well? It is a pity that Akram did not decline the offer.

*Fifth IPL:*

The ban continued this time as well. But when I heard that Azhar Mahmood was bought for $200,000 I was more shocked than humiliated. How could he play for a country that is actively rejecting his teammates? What inspired Mahmood to present his British passport to the league and beg to be included? Was it in the spirit of diplomacy, or for monetary gain?

Lalit Modi recently admitted that the BCCI exerted undue pressure on the franchise for not selecting Pakistani players. He said in an interview to CNN-IBN that “arm-twisting happened by senior BCCI officials that nobody should pick them”. This shows that our players were not shunned based on merit, but due to an internal plot to keep them out.

Avijit Ghosh, senior editor at _The Times of India_ said:

*Undeniably this is a shameful episode in Indian cricket history. And if it is a question of politics, then Indian authorities should have been upfront and open about it. Lalit Modi should at least say sorry to the Pakistani players*.

If the Indian government can take their dignity so seriously then why can’t we? This is the fourth time we have been affronted, but it seems that we are planning to do nothing about it. We vigorously give lectures about self-respect and dignity, but when it comes to Pakistan’s esteem, we do nothing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Blog: *IPL: A story of continuing insults for Pakistan
*Reference:* The Express Tribune
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## EAK

ito said:


> India's 1.3 billion cricket crazy people means IPL will top the list in revenues, player salaries, audience attendance, board casting money etc etc.... by huge margins.
> 
> The biggest disadvantages of BBL and PSL is that they don't feature Indian players who are the main draw in India. So there is no question that BBL and PSL will ever topple IPL.




Nahh you are over estimating your value now.. The biggest disadvantage for PSL is not being at HOME..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ito

EAK said:


> Nahh you are over estimating your value now.. The biggest disadvantage for PSL is not being at HOME..



Yes, it is a disadvantage. But the OP is about comparing IPL, PSL and BBL. Even if PSL is played in Pakistan, there is noway PSL can match IPL in revenues, player salaries, audience attendance, board casting money etc



Slav Defence said:


> Well, I highly apologize.I am not denying your kind intenstions but as long as politics will influence Indian sports and multimedia industry, things won't flourish b/w Indians and Pakistanis nor they will be ever able to work with synergy.
> Here is an old article written in 2012 by Raja Yousuf, where he summed up history of IPL with Pakistan.Except Azhar Mehmood in 5th IPL event, none was selected but humiliated due to influence of Indian politicians, hence making bad impact.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *First IPL:*
> 
> Pakistani players knocked the tournament and Sohail Tanvir was the leading wicket taker. But when Shoaib Akhtar complained fabout not receiving the contracted amount, he became the bad boy.
> 
> *Second IPL:*
> 
> India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Mumbai attacks, *and the Pakistani cricket players paid the price when they were banned from the league*. *When Shahrukh Khan opposed the ban, he was threatened by Shiv Sena during the screening of his film* “My name Is Khan”.
> 
> *Third IPL:*
> 
> The Pakistani players were invited to take part in the bidding process where they were* badly snubbed. Out of the 11 Pakistani players, which included Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir and Umar Gul, none were selected.*What can be *more insulting* than inviting these players and then refusing all of them, even when they were badly needed?
> 
> *Fourth IPL:*
> 
> Nothing changed for Pakistan, and no Pakistani cricketers were included in the IPL. What amazes me is that despite this development, Wasim Akram agreed to coach the Kolkata Night Riders. Doesn’t representing Pakistan mean that if one unit is rejected, the others should boycott the league as well? It is a pity that Akram did not decline the offer.
> 
> *Fifth IPL:*
> 
> The ban continued this time as well. But when I heard that Azhar Mahmood was bought for $200,000 I was more shocked than humiliated. How could he play for a country that is actively rejecting his teammates? What inspired Mahmood to present his British passport to the league and beg to be included? Was it in the spirit of diplomacy, or for monetary gain?
> 
> Lalit Modi recently admitted that the BCCI exerted undue pressure on the franchise for not selecting Pakistani players. He said in an interview to CNN-IBN that “arm-twisting happened by senior BCCI officials that nobody should pick them”. This shows that our players were not shunned based on merit, but due to an internal plot to keep them out.
> 
> Avijit Ghosh, senior editor at _The Times of India_ said:
> 
> *Undeniably this is a shameful episode in Indian cricket history. And if it is a question of politics, then Indian authorities should have been upfront and open about it. Lalit Modi should at least say sorry to the Pakistani players*.
> 
> If the Indian government can take their dignity so seriously then why can’t we? This is the fourth time we have been affronted, but it seems that we are planning to do nothing about it. We vigorously give lectures about self-respect and dignity, but when it comes to Pakistan’s esteem, we do nothing.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Blog: *IPL: A story of continuing insults for Pakistan
> *Reference:* The Express Tribune
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regards



Well I would personally like Pakistan players in IPL, and I don't understand the logic behind keeping Pakistan player out of IPL, but politics between India and Pakistan has its own logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2017 'The Spirit Trophy' unveiled in Dubai*








The trophy is encrusted with 50,000 crystals

DUBAI (Web Desk) – ‘The Spirit Trophy’ for the winner-to-be of Pakistan Super League’s second installment this year in Dubai has been unveiled for the media on Monday.

Chairman of the league, Najam Sethi and captains of all five participating teams were present for the ceremony among others.

The trophy is encrusted with 50,000 crystals, a message posted on social media website by the franchise administration revealed.






_Fazal Mehmood Award for the best bowler unveiled_






_Imtiaz Ahmed Award for the best wicketkeeper unveiled_






_Shoaib Malik unveils Man of the Tournament Award_


----------



## Hyde

IPL despite long history of controversies will remain the most popular premier league simply because the Indian population outnumbers rest of the cricket loving nations in the world. I don't watch IPL for the same reason many Indian people may not be watching PSL as it doesn't have Pakistani players and vise versa

I like BBL as its probably the most excitement format out of the 3 but due to my work commitments I hardly get time to watch cricket anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

the only cricket tournament that i have waited for and watched with enthusiasm was/is PSL ( not even world cup )
yup its foolish to compare PSL with other leagues plus i dont think any league no matter how old can compete with IPL interms of revenue and attendance as they have the most cricket hungry nation ( IMO) . Quality cricket is another debate & i wont indulge in it as dont watch any other league


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

You gotta be kidding me. IPL vs PSL??
Its like firepower of USA vs kenya


----------



## sherin616

Ipl will lose popularity due to other major sports leauge like isl and hockey league


----------



## litman

why indians have soooooooooooooooo much inferiority complex and insecurity?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

ito said:


> Yes, it is a disadvantage. But the OP is about comparing IPL, PSL and BBL. Even if PSL is played in Pakistan, there is noway PSL can match IPL in revenues, player salaries, audience attendance, board casting money etc
> 
> 
> 
> Well I would personally like Pakistan players in IPL, and I don't understand the logic behind keeping Pakistan player out of IPL, but politics between India and Pakistan has its own logic.



Well Players playing from any other country not only from india bring more excitement..BUT audience attendance you are absolutely wrong..And you will see that in PSL final in Lahore..


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

PSL is not bad considering many hurdles which PCB was facing and still took the initiative to start league of their own. Its not fair to compare PSL with IPL and others because PSL has disadvantage of not playing on home grounds and no other league could attract such viewers on neutral grounds as PSL did in its first edition..most of these same international players are playing in PSL , IPL and BBL except no Pakistani in IPL and no Indians in PSL so its about providing entertainment at the end and no point of boosting about prize money



Robinhood Pandey said:


> IPL Organizers be like - " We set the Trends . . and others follow it "


Well IPL is copy of others football premier league so its not orignal concept..just like name bollywood abd reality shows indian idol; bigboss, jhalK dhikla ja ,india got talent , kon banega karorepati were taken from US/UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

Zaki said:


> IPL despite long history of controversies will remain the most popular premier league simply because the Indian population outnumbers rest of the cricket loving nations in the world.


I dont think indian mass is the only reason IPL is success. Participation by foreign players has made the IPL a better played tournament quality wise. I dont think Indians would watch an IPL minus foreign players. Watching Indians knocking indian bowlers out of ground would be like watching black & white silent movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Why the comparison? It is not needed. I did not know about PSL but know that South Africa too is trying to start a league of its own. Do a lot of foreigners play in the PSL?


----------



## Imad.Khan

Who cares, just enjoy the cricket



Robinhood Pandey said:


> IPL Organizers be like - " We set the Trends . . and others follow it "



Well that is true, have to admit it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United
Peshawar Zalmi
Match scheduled to begin at 20:00 local time (16:00 GMT)


*Current time 18:34 local, 14:34 GMT | Match begins in: 1:26
*
Islamabad United Team

Amad Butt, Asif Ali, S Badree, SW Billings, ST Finn, BJ Haddin†, Hussain Talat, Imran Khalid, Khalid Latif,Misbah-ul-Haq*, Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Sami, Rumman Raees, Saeed Ajmal, Sharjeel Khan, DR Smith,SR Watson

Peshawar Zalmi Team

TM Dilshan, ADS Fletcher, Haris Sohail, Hasan Ali, Iftikhar Ahmed, Imran Khan (1), CJ Jordan, Junaid Khan,Kamran Akmal†, Mohammad Asghar, Mohammad Hafeez, EJG Morgan, SR Patel, DJG Sammy*, MN Samuels,Shahid Afridi, Sohaib Maqsood, Wahab Riaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Well IPL is copy of others football premier league so its not orignal concept..just like name bollywood abd reality shows indian idol; bigboss, jhalK dhikla ja ,india got talent , kon banega karorepati were taken from US/UK




Like they say " nakal ke liye bhi aqual lagti hai "

give the credit where its due


----------



## hacker J

Areesh said:


> Who cares. I like PSL. I don't give a f*ck to what happens in IPL between Delhi and Mumbai. For me what matters is that what happened in match between Lahore and Karachi.




hehe to be frank I didn know the names of PSL teams like you took of Mumbai n Delhi, well that says it all


----------



## Areesh

hacker J said:


> hehe to be frank I didn know the names of PSL teams like you took of Mumbai n Delhi, well that says it all



I took names of big Indian cities and not IPL teams.


----------



## Devil Soul

Comparing leagues which r in their 10 & 6th edition with a league in its 2nd edition really makes no sense.. stop feeling insecure & jealous


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


>


My dp


----------



## Jungibaaz

I prefer PSL, that's because of the obvious bias as Pakistanis we have, and because Pakistani players are involved.
On the whole I dislike T20, it's just not proper cricket in my opinion. And Big Bash and IPL are probably the worst formats of it. PSL could get that bad too, it's too soon to tell, it won't ever grow to be as big as IPL though.

Also, the cheerleaders are a cheap and stupid addition to cricket, on the one hand you have test cricket the gentlemen's sport, on the other you have this where western girls who know nothing about cricket are asked to put their goods on display anytime there's a boundary to keep low attention span tharkis entertained.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

proud_indian said:


> *IPL Cheerleaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PSL Cheerleaders*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/82973970252279808



At least our cheerleaders don't need to be behind a big barbed-wire fence


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kash_Ninja said:


> At least our cheerleaders don't need to be behind a big barbed-wire fence


why white chamri foreign cheerleaders? cannot find a single good looking girl in s India? or they dont like their own skin tone i. e dark chmari cheerleader


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> why white chamri foreign cheerleaders? cannot find a single good looking girl in s India? or they dont like their own skin tone i. e dark chmari cheerleader



Maybe people aren't interested in Indian women, or maybe they want more goray to watch the league?


----------



## RangeMaster

Both BPL and IPL are played on homegrounds.But PSL is being played in Dubai and still successful and managed to save some money.In homeground you can get crowd,money,support and many other things.
Wait for PSL to come to pakistan and then compare it with anything else you want.


----------



## scionoftheindus

Areesh said:


> Who cares. I like PSL. I don'teaa f*ck to what happens in IPL between Delhi and Mumbai. For me what matters is that what happened in match between Lahore and Karachi.


PSL is the least popular league..Waste than carribean league or England t20 league..It isn't even being telecast in India..People here would laugh if they come to know that even Pakistan is copying and conducting a cheaper version of ipl


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

scionoftheindus said:


> PSL is the least popular league..Waste than carribean league or England t20 league..It isn't even being telecast in India..People here would laugh if they come to know that even Pakistan is copying and conducting a cheaper version of ipl


Who care about Indians or their complexes/insecurities or their views about PSL? We dont need your approval to enjoy PSL ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

IPL's valuation is around US$4.5 billion, what's BBL or PSL valued at?


----------



## Basel

ito said:


> India's 1.3 billion cricket crazy people means IPL will top the list in revenues, player salaries, audience attendance, board casting money etc etc.... by huge margins.
> 
> The biggest disadvantages of BBL and PSL is that they don't feature Indian players who are the main draw in India. So there is no question that BBL and PSL will ever topple IPL.



BBL don't have Indian players?? Why?? 

OP didn't mentioned BPL of Bangladesh.



ghazi52 said:


>



Matches played till now shows Quetta is better team till now.


----------



## Areesh

scionoftheindus said:


> PSL is the least popular league..Waste than carribean league or England t20 league..It isn't even being telecast in India..People here would laugh if they come to know that even Pakistan is copying and conducting a cheaper version of ipl



Good. But nobody here cares about Indians and their chutya complexes about PSL. 

So...... Cheaper version or not. It is still not as cheap as Indians themselves are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Areesh said:


> Good. But nobody here cares about Indians and their chutya complexes about PSL.
> 
> So...... Cheaper version or not. It is still not as cheap as Indians themselves are.


Well said...............................


----------



## Stag112

Slav Defence said:


> Well, I highly apologize.I am not denying your kind intenstions but as long as politics will influence Indian sports and multimedia industry, things won't flourish b/w Indians and Pakistanis nor they will be ever able to work with synergy.
> Here is an old article written in 2012 by Raja Yousuf, where he summed up history of IPL with Pakistan.Except Azhar Mehmood in 5th IPL event, none was selected but humiliated due to influence of Indian politicians, hence making bad impact.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *First IPL:*
> 
> Pakistani players knocked the tournament and Sohail Tanvir was the leading wicket taker. But when Shoaib Akhtar complained fabout not receiving the contracted amount, he became the bad boy.
> 
> *Second IPL:*
> 
> India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Mumbai attacks, *and the Pakistani cricket players paid the price when they were banned from the league*. *When Shahrukh Khan opposed the ban, he was threatened by Shiv Sena during the screening of his film* “My name Is Khan”.
> 
> *Third IPL:*
> 
> The Pakistani players were invited to take part in the bidding process where they were* badly snubbed. Out of the 11 Pakistani players, which included Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir and Umar Gul, none were selected.*What can be *more insulting* than inviting these players and then refusing all of them, even when they were badly needed?
> 
> *Fourth IPL:*
> 
> Nothing changed for Pakistan, and no Pakistani cricketers were included in the IPL. What amazes me is that despite this development, Wasim Akram agreed to coach the Kolkata Night Riders. Doesn’t representing Pakistan mean that if one unit is rejected, the others should boycott the league as well? It is a pity that Akram did not decline the offer.
> 
> *Fifth IPL:*
> 
> The ban continued this time as well. But when I heard that Azhar Mahmood was bought for $200,000 I was more shocked than humiliated. How could he play for a country that is actively rejecting his teammates? What inspired Mahmood to present his British passport to the league and beg to be included? Was it in the spirit of diplomacy, or for monetary gain?
> 
> Lalit Modi recently admitted that the BCCI exerted undue pressure on the franchise for not selecting Pakistani players. He said in an interview to CNN-IBN that “arm-twisting happened by senior BCCI officials that nobody should pick them”. This shows that our players were not shunned based on merit, but due to an internal plot to keep them out.
> 
> Avijit Ghosh, senior editor at _The Times of India_ said:
> 
> *Undeniably this is a shameful episode in Indian cricket history. And if it is a question of politics, then Indian authorities should have been upfront and open about it. Lalit Modi should at least say sorry to the Pakistani players*.
> 
> If the Indian government can take their dignity so seriously then why can’t we? This is the fourth time we have been affronted, but it seems that we are planning to do nothing about it. We vigorously give lectures about self-respect and dignity, but when it comes to Pakistan’s esteem, we do nothing.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Blog: *IPL: A story of continuing insults for Pakistan
> *Reference:* The Express Tribune
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regards





Slav Defence said:


> Well, I highly apologize.I am not denying your kind intenstions but as long as politics will influence Indian sports and multimedia industry, things won't flourish b/w Indians and Pakistanis nor they will be ever able to work with synergy.
> Here is an old article written in 2012 by Raja Yousuf, where he summed up history of IPL with Pakistan.Except Azhar Mehmood in 5th IPL event, none was selected but humiliated due to influence of Indian politicians, hence making bad impact.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *First IPL:*
> 
> Pakistani players knocked the tournament and Sohail Tanvir was the leading wicket taker. But when Shoaib Akhtar complained fabout not receiving the contracted amount, he became the bad boy.
> 
> *Second IPL:*
> 
> India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Mumbai attacks, *and the Pakistani cricket players paid the price when they were banned from the league*. *When Shahrukh Khan opposed the ban, he was threatened by Shiv Sena during the screening of his film* “My name Is Khan”.
> 
> *Third IPL:*
> 
> The Pakistani players were invited to take part in the bidding process where they were* badly snubbed. Out of the 11 Pakistani players, which included Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir and Umar Gul, none were selected.*What can be *more insulting* than inviting these players and then refusing all of them, even when they were badly needed?
> 
> *Fourth IPL:*
> 
> Nothing changed for Pakistan, and no Pakistani cricketers were included in the IPL. What amazes me is that despite this development, Wasim Akram agreed to coach the Kolkata Night Riders. Doesn’t representing Pakistan mean that if one unit is rejected, the others should boycott the league as well? It is a pity that Akram did not decline the offer.
> 
> *Fifth IPL:*
> 
> The ban continued this time as well. But when I heard that Azhar Mahmood was bought for $200,000 I was more shocked than humiliated. How could he play for a country that is actively rejecting his teammates? What inspired Mahmood to present his British passport to the league and beg to be included? Was it in the spirit of diplomacy, or for monetary gain?
> 
> Lalit Modi recently admitted that the BCCI exerted undue pressure on the franchise for not selecting Pakistani players. He said in an interview to CNN-IBN that “arm-twisting happened by senior BCCI officials that nobody should pick them”. This shows that our players were not shunned based on merit, but due to an internal plot to keep them out.
> 
> Avijit Ghosh, senior editor at _The Times of India_ said:
> 
> *Undeniably this is a shameful episode in Indian cricket history. And if it is a question of politics, then Indian authorities should have been upfront and open about it. Lalit Modi should at least say sorry to the Pakistani players*.
> 
> If the Indian government can take their dignity so seriously then why can’t we? This is the fourth time we have been affronted, but it seems that we are planning to do nothing about it. We vigorously give lectures about self-respect and dignity, but when it comes to Pakistan’s esteem, we do nothing.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Blog: *IPL: A story of continuing insults for Pakistan
> *Reference:* The Express Tribune
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regards



Looks like I am about to commit blasphemy as my thread about this Pakistani lie was deleted.

I am yet to find a Pakistani who won't lie about IPL 2 and politicization.

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ipl2009/content/story/388728.html

Ipl 2 was held in south Africa. It was Pakistan that banned their players from participating and thus putting teams prep in a mess. From next auction onwards teams were obviously reluctant to take that risk.

But looks like in Pakistan, propaganda is considered facts and taking responsibility for own actions is the same as claiming victimhood instead.

Also LOL at "my name is khan" release date.

@Syama Ayas @Peshwa @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANI LEOPARD

All these leagues are good for players to make good money


----------



## Counterpunch

Muhammad Omar said:


> BBL and IPL are there for many many years only Idiots will compare these leagues


...plus both of these are run in their home countries, unlike PSL
At the end it's all about crowd catching which PSL will never gain on if it keeps organizing it from Gulf


----------



## AntiToxic

Counterpunch said:


> ...plus both of these are run in their home countries, unlike PSL
> At the end it's all about crowd catching which PSL will never gain on if it keeps organizing it from Gulf



PCB should bring PSL to pakistan.. .i heard all empty stadium in Dubai.. not good for PSL.. home crowd will make it successful or else PSL will die very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

AntiToxic said:


> PCB should bring PSL to pakistan.. .i heard all empty stadium in Dubai.. not good for PSL.. home crowd will make it successful or else PSL will die very soon.


The TV ratings are off the roof. You have a valid point, we should get more matches in Sharjah instead of Dubai, even last year we had a lot of crowd in Sharjah. PSL cannot be compared with IPL or other leagues as the others are way ahead, but the standard and production of PSL is just as good as BBL. I don't find the production of IPL to be good, honestly speaking. 
PSL should be brought back to Pakistan, maybe next year.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

WAJsal said:


> The TV ratings are off the roof. You have a valid point, we should get more matches in Sharjah instead of Dubai, even last year we had a lot of crowd in Sharjah. PSL cannot be compared with IPL or other leagues as the others are way ahead, but the standard and production of PSL is just as good as BBL. I don't find the production of IPL to be good, honestly speaking.
> PSL should be brought back to Pakistan, maybe next year.


Its main goal of PCB to bring cricket in Pakistan through PSL which was not possible in first few editions. Now they are talking about having final in lahore Pakistan in this edition to see how many foreign players show their interests so many hurdles for PCB to tackle unlike rest of league which has none of these issues. Overseas people in dubai or uae are working class people who has only friday holiday and they cannot be in stadium for every match..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

kahonapyarhai said:


> The world’s most popular T20 cricket league, IPL introduced in 2008 by the BCCI which became instant success and fans help this cash-rich league to become most watched cricket event. Indian Premier League has all elements that require for entertainment like big cricketers, glamour and millions of dollars. After the success of IPL, few other cricket boards also started their own version of T20 franchise leagues like Big Bash League (BBL) and Pakistan Super League (PSL). Today we will compare, IPL vs PSL vs BBL to find which is better T20 cricket league.
> 
> As you know IPL is run by BCCI like that, BBL and PSL is run by Cricket Australia and Pakistan cricket board respectively. All these three leagues are common in terms of format but still have some differences. IPL has entered in its tenth edition while BBL is just six seasons old and PSL is started last year, still, these two leagues are giving tough competition to IPL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Premier League has set the standards for the leagues including lucrative tv rights deal, most popular T20 league, most watched league and also one of the highest attended league in the world. While Big Bash League (BBL) is the second after IPL but it has changed the cricket viewing experience of fans. So, we decided to compare the IPL, PSL and BBL to see which league is the best cricket league in the world.
> 
> *Popularity: (IPL)*
> Indian premier League is a clear winner here because it is the most watched T20 cricket league. World’s richest cricket board knows how to market compared to other boards. IPL has better structured, highest average attended and huge media coverage. IPL is broadcasted by around 25+ sports network in most of the countries around the world while PSL is broadcast in 8 cricket countries.
> 
> BBL is the 2nd most popular tournament and hence, it is broadcast in 10 countries. The popularity of Big Bash is increasing every season while there was fall in tv ratings of IPL last season.
> 
> *Average Attendance (IPL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IPL is the most-attended cricket league and ranks sixth among all sports leagues in the world. The Melbourne derby between the Stars and Renegades in the BBL 2015 witness 80,883 fans in the stadium. Big Bash now becomes the 9 most attended sports league in the world while PSL average attendance per match is low as it is held in the UAE.
> 
> *Money: (IPL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSL first season total prize money was 1 Million USD which is too low compared to what IPL offers a total prize money of US$5.9 million. 5.9 Million USD. BBL offer a total of $890,000 as prize money. Comparing all 3 leagues total prize money, Indian premier League is way ahead of other leagues.
> 
> *Commentators: (BBL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPL features a long list of commentators from serious to funny like Manjrekar, Shastri, Siddhu and Danny Morrison but BBL commentators are way more entertaining. BBL features Ricky Ponting, Mark Waugh, Adam Gilchrist, Damien Fleming along with guest commentators like legendary West Indian Sir Vivian Richards, Mr.CricketHussey, Kevin Pietersen, Brandon McCalam and more.
> 
> *Quality Players: (IPL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When quality players are concerned Indian Premier League wins this round as almost all big and legendary players have played in the IPL including Sachin Tendulkar, Pointing, Adam Gilchrist, Muttiah Muralitharan, Shane Warne, Anil Kumble, Graeme Smith, Glenn McGrath and more.
> 
> *Quality of Cricket: (BBL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All other factors become secondary when it comes to quality of cricket. Definitely, IPL features more runs, wickets, boundaries and sixes per match which enjoyed more by the crowds but most of the big sixes and huge totals are due to flat Indian pitches and smaller grounds compared to those in Australia.
> 
> The IPL bowlers give extras at an average of 10 runs /match while Big Bash bowlers give extras at an average of 5.28 runs/match. PSL has completed its first season but they provide extras at an average of 15 runs /match. From this figure, it is clear that Big Bash bowlers are much more disciplined as compared to IPL & PSL which means BBL show higher standards of bowling. Overall, BBL provides good quality cricket and lesser entertainment.
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsind.com/cricket/ipl-vs-psl-vs-bbl/



PSL just started and u know very very well its setting standards, after BCCI tried their best to stop world players to stop participating in PSL, but almost all the foreign players playing in PSL are stars of their teams.

yes after 5 years we will see where is PSL and where is IPL.

and remember from next year PSL will be in Pakistan, so you will saw different PSL as well.


----------



## Zaahir

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> why white chamri foreign cheerleaders? cannot find a single good looking girl in s India? or they dont like their own skin tone i. e dark chmari cheerleader


 Here's the process. Check the lists of miss world and miss universe. Then count the number of Indians on the list. Finally try and find a single Pakistani. You will get your answer.
Also to your last question - A likely reason is IPL being able to afford foreign cheerleaders.
Cheers!


----------



## proud_indian

this is PSL for you played in empty stadiums by worn out player

you can't spell PSL in the same sentence with IPL. 
It's like comparing LOLiwood to Bollywood


----------



## Muhammad Omar

proud_indian said:


> this is PSL for you played in empty stadiums by worn out player
> 
> you can't spell PSL in the same sentence with IPL.
> It's like comparing LOLiwood to Bollywood



Well It's just Indians that Compare PSL with IPL... 

One League in being played at home while other at a neutral venue


----------



## Salza

proud_indian said:


> this is PSL for you played in empty stadiums by worn out player
> 
> you can't spell PSL in the same sentence with IPL.
> It's like comparing LOLiwood to Bollywood



Bhai Saab, you Indians are breeding like bacteria. Indian numbers are always astronomical high than any other country. P.S the league is being played in UAE not in Pakistan where the spectator count will get considerably high. Wait for the PSL final than talk.


----------



## Slav Defence

Stag112 said:


> Looks like I am about to commit blasphemy as my thread about this Pakistani lie was deleted.
> I am yet to find a Pakistani who won't lie about IPL 2 and politicization.
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/ipl2009/content/story/388728.html
> 
> Ipl 2 was held in south Africa. It was Pakistan that banned their players from participating and thus putting teams prep in a mess. From next auction onwards teams were obviously reluctant to take that risk.
> 
> But looks like in Pakistan, propaganda is considered facts and taking responsibility for own actions is the same as claiming victimhood instead.
> 
> Also LOL at "my name is khan" release date.
> 
> @Syama Ayas @Peshwa @ranjeet
> 
> 
> View attachment 376655




_The correct way of debating:
Well, I have been to the summery of content you posted and I would like to point out the incident that took place in second IPL event, where PCB has stopped their players to participate which caused huge loss to IPL. Might be this is the reason that in next IPL events Pakistani cricket players were not invited? Also, the release date of "My name is Khan" is different._


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First of all Mr.Stag, I have deleted your thread because your tone was not peaceful rather rude and hateful.You think that you can open up a thread with rude intention and separately when already this topic is under discussion.Then the title *"The real reason of Hindu zehniyat banned by Pakistanis"* and the content in which you tagged me?




*How dare you to tag me in such tone, how dare you.*In addition to that you start yelling that *we are jealous?*.I have a right to issue you warning/rating for being provocative but I ignored, thinking that he may learn and change his tone.
You think that entire Pakistanis in the forum, the TTVC/MOD and everyone is behind Indians and we consider Indian or Hindu zehniyat as pathetic and we are jealous of them  .Actually, this thinking of yours is childish that all Pakistanis think like that- I don't blame you either, as might be your such psyche is a result of some Pakistani trolls you might have faced.

The source you posted my friend, also quotes the statement of PCB perpective which was:
_
*"We [the sports ministry] had given the NOC,* but the final decision was up to the government," Jilani said.* "Ever since these attacks [in Mumbai] the situation has got tense and even Pakistani artists are facing problems in India."*_

Now let us come to the topic: If Pakistan has blocked her players in 2nd IPL then it was NOT the response of 1st IPL but security concerns and since you are skipping 1st incident, therefore let me skip yours and inform you that Azhar Mehmoud participated later on in 4th IPL or 5th after the event when players were called for a bid and NOT TAKEN.
You call this behavior as professional? Either you invite or you don't but you invite and then you do not take in and doing this again and again and what they did in beginning is justified and professional?
Your own media persons condemned this phase and called it the most shameful in Indian sports history.If PCB has done something bad then I will not justify it but condemn it-as realization is the first step of avoidance and advancement.Also, this fact is undeniable that some extremist parties in India do not like Pakistani actors and cricketers to work with Indian.The difference in release date doesn't deny that it was resisted by extremist b/c it was made to favor Muslims?Just yesterday I saw Karan Jauher who expressed his disgust and told that he felt as someone has put his head on gunpoint when he was told to ban Pakistani actor Fawwad Khan to work in his upcoming film by extremist parties. Shahrukh Khan had to beg around to make his film Raees to release in India since Mahira Khan is Pakistani.What and how much and how long you are going to deny all this?Is this our propaganda?If you will hide your head beneath the sand then you will not stop the storm that is arriving to destroy you.
*Extremism is as terrible for you as it was and is terrible for us.*Learn and try not to decipher the content and posts with extremist perspective.Look around how your Indian board had behaved, what your people, your own people say since we are just considered as propaganda machines or leave this place and vent off to IDF.I hope that they will ruin your mentality against Pakistanis further.
Also, please when you go, do not lie that you were not given a fair chance by me or I am not fair with Indians.Yesterday both areesh and armored division were banned/ thrown by me for becoming abusive towards each other's mothers and sisters...and same treatment will be given to any disrespectful poster regardless of their country flag or being Indian or pakistani.Also, the Pakistani poster was rated negative by Pakistani TTA where as Indian was not rated at all.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PSL 2017 Match 6: Peshawar Zalmi v Lahore Qalandars Highlights


----------



## hacker J

Areesh said:


> I took names of big Indian cities and not IPL teams.


Why take the names of the cities ? when we are talking about sports ? trying to be extra smart LOL


----------



## MULUBJA

IPL is a very high profile tournament and good players get an amount in 2 month which is equal to playing for whole life in country matches in England. IPL simply can not be compared to anything else in the world of cricket.


----------



## ghazi52

*Points Table*

*TEAMS *..........................MAT WON LOST TIED N/R PTS NET RR FOR AGAINST

*Peshawar Zalmi.......... *3 2 1 0 0 4 +0.457 351/53.3 352/57.4
*Quetta Gladiators.......* 3 2 1 0 0 4 +0.135 444/59.1 436/59.1
*Islamabad United.......* 3 2 1 0 0 4 -0.040 482/56.5 480/56.2
*Lahore Qalandars....... *3 1 2 0 0 2 -0.262 347/58.2 354/57.0
*Karachi Kings............. *2 0 2 0 0 0 -0.482 277/40.0 279/37.4


----------

